# Lawn boy model D coil needed



## cochran51 (Jun 2, 2009)

Anyone have one of these? They are out of production (believe me, I have done an exhaustive search) and have been unable to find anyone with NOS of one. This is a coil for a points ignition and it mounts on the outside of the flywheel. It was only used on Model D motors and only with Model D motors with points. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks JOHN


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I was able to find an aftermarket coil here if your interested. I don't know if they actually have them, but it will add it to the cart.

http://www.bantasaw.com/catalog/viewproduct.asp?i=&p=1387


----------



## cochran51 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks! I will call them tomorrow. Where did you here of this company? I am not familiar with it. Thanks again JOHN


----------



## cochran51 (Jun 2, 2009)

Maybe I won't call them..........no phone # or email address on the web site????????????


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

cochran51 said:


> Thanks! I will call them tomorrow. Where did you here of this company? I am not familiar with it. Thanks again JOHN


I just happened across them while plugging in some cross reference aftermarket part numbers for the coil. I used to stock them a few years ago, and I thought that it would still be available. I checked all my suppliers and found that they no longer carry the coil either. On a lark I just started checking the numbers thinking "surely someone still has some of these coils". I ran across this website and it pulled up the coil so I figured you might want to give them a try.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

cochran51 said:


> Maybe I won't call them..........no phone # or email address on the web site????????????


I did not find a phone number for them either. I did locate this email address on their site [email protected]


----------



## cochran51 (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, after further investigation I found that email address as well and sent them an email today. Looks like they are a Canadian outfit. Thanks again for your efforts. JOHN


----------



## cochran51 (Jun 2, 2009)

Sent them another email today because I got no response from the first one. I hope they get back with me. I ask if they had stock, how many if they did and what the shipping would be to MI. Nothing. JOHN


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

have they got back with you yet? 

get me a part # i will check my stuff and see if i can attain one for you 

thanks 
calvin
i need the oem part # if possible


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Lawnmowertech;
He needs LB part number 678539 Coil and Lamination Assembly. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

i have found a coil thru my parts sources if he is still needing one at least he knows i located one


----------



## cochran51 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks to both of you! This forum is awesome and it is you guys who make it that way. Banta did respond to my second email and one of the coils should be on its way. 

Lawnmowertech, what source did you find that also had them? It would be good to know who might have some old new stock for these vintage Lawnboys if I am going to continue to restore them. It started with one in a garbage pile last year and now they just find there way to my door, I don't even have to go looking for them! They are like stray cats-----let me in and feed me. I now know what my local lawnmower repair shop meant when I told him I was working on an old Lawnboy. He grinned and said; "there is a love/hate relationship with Lawnboys and it is likely you will experience both sides of it over time. Good luck, because I'd just as soon not see another one in here in my lifetime."

I have to admit I like the older ones better than the "newer" versions. The "D" is SO simple, if it is not running right and a carb cleaning/adjustment didn't help, it can only be a couple other things. You just track it down. I now have two old Model "D's" with the magnesium decks that are almost indestructable. The one purs like a kitten and the other one will when I get the coil. How do I know this----------because I put they coil from the one running great on the one that wan't and it ran great as well. I also have various parts of model D's that I have come by in the last year. 

I did not set out to be a Lawnboy tech or restorer----------really I didn't. I just saw one lonely green machine that looked like the one grandpa had sitting by the side of the road waiting for the garbage man. I just thought it would be fun to see if I could get it going. Now look at the mess I got myself into. Pretty soon I'll be decorating my barn in vintage lawnboy signage, wearing lawnboy hats and having T-shirts printed that say; "All ladies need a Lawnboy" with a young stud winking in the background. NOT!! But, that is what my wife thinks: "You are spending way too much time on those stupid Lawnboys." When I replied; "you could be right, I should spend more of my time down at the bar with Donny and Jim"----she just walked away.

Anyway, thanks again for you guys help and assistance, I am sure I'll be back at you as time goes by.

JOHN


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

Lets just say i have Dealers contact me worldwide wanting to sell me there old inventory thats mainly how i find these parts 

I currently have lawnboy parts in stock but not on my site the white primer bulbs i have them

i also have 2 Grass catcher bags that i think mounts on the side of the mower


----------

